# Fishing Season



## Fish Whisper (Apr 22, 2010)

He all,

Just wondering if people know where's a good place to fish around Metro Vancouver. I consider myself a complete novice, so any advice would be great.

Currently thinking about Lafarge lake and or Buntzen lake in Coquitlam,

When i was fishing 15 years ago in Ottawa, ( i was 10) all it took was a doughball, a big hook, and fishing line (fishing rod was option, lol) to catch Carp,
Yes sucker fish, but i'm a sucker for them 

So my current gear is set up for trout, possibly carp
*set up*
-7' rod
-8lb test line

*Lures/bait*
- #0 black swarm (spinner)
-power bait coloured dough???
-dough-ball (for Carp)


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

If you have a salt water license, you can fish for english sole at stanley park. they're tasty deep fried! That is if your into eating your catch.

Also you may need a sturdier rod and tougher line this salmon season. THE PINKS ARE BACK!!!!


----------



## samw (Jan 31, 2011)

Fish Whisper said:


> He all,
> 
> Just wondering if people know where's a good place to fish around Metro Vancouver. I consider myself a complete novice, so any advice would be great.
> 
> ...


Lafarge and Rice lake are good beginner lakes. Fishing those lakes is usually easier when the lakes are newly stocked.

For stocking information, see

Freshwater Fisheries Society of BC : Lower Mainland

and click on the hyperlink: "Spring 2011 Fish Stocking Report"


----------



## Radiance (Apr 22, 2010)

i have a question guys
when you go fishing. 
is it illegal to keep the fish you just caught in a bucket of water? 
then drive that bucket home? keeping the fish alive so they're fresh when you eat them.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

you are supposed to kill your catch. The DFO doesn't allow live transfer in case someone dumps something from one part of water to another part of water.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

And Gill, 7' rod 8lb test is just fine for pink. In fact, it is a fun setup.


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

charles said:


> And Gill, 7' rod 8lb test is just fine for pink. In fact, it is a fun setup.


I know it is. But the rod is not stiff enough for me lol. I remember catching them first on that set up and boy every time i have a bite, it feels like the rod is gonna brake lol.


----------



## samw (Jan 31, 2011)

Radiance said:


> i have a question guys
> when you go fishing.
> is it illegal to keep the fish you just caught in a bucket of water?
> then drive that bucket home? keeping the fish alive so they're fresh when you eat them.


Here is the Provincial regulation for lakes and non-tidal rivers (not including salmon which is regulated by DFO) regarding keep fish alive.

http://www.env.gov.bc.ca/fw/fish/regulations/docs/1113/fishing-synopsis_2011-13_provincial.pdf

"
IT IS UNLAWFUL TO....

Have any live fish in your possession
in the wild, or move any live fish or
live aquatic invertebrates around the
province or transplant them into any
waters of B.C. Do not keep angled fish
alive in a "livewell" or other device, or on
stringers, and never use live fish as bait
or release your aquarium fish to the wild.
"High-grading" is illegal."

However, I couldn't find the same regulation for tidal waters and salmon which are regulated by DFO (rather than by the province).

Fisheries and Oceans Canada | Pacific Region | Recreational Fishing | Unlawful Actions

Even this website only mentions live wells as being illegal for freshwater fishing (except salmon) in BC. It doesn't mention that tidal water and salmon fishing have the same regulation:

Live Well | British Columbia Fishing Glossary | Fishing with Rod


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

Don't bother going to Lafarge. I was there about 2 weeks ago and all the trout is pretty much fished out


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

I see ppl fishing @ Trout Lake!!! LOL
I asked a few Asian guys what they were fishing for & they said trout.
YEAH RIGHT!!! LOL
I used to catch tadpoles there as a kid & there was no trout then.
LMAO!!!

I do see an Osprey fishing every day @ 7:20-7:30ish & it does catch something.
I never seen anyone catch anything tho, & I'm sure you wouldn't want to keep/eat it after you catch it. 

I was very tempted to put a few Cons in Trout Lake, but didn't.
The conditions in that lake/pond are horrible, my dog pukes right after he drink any of the water.
I don't even like when he chooses to "wet" his paws. 

I'm sure all that's in there are fish from aquariums.


----------

